# Bus PC 104



## oscarher (Feb 17, 2006)

Necesito información sobre como instalar una tarjeta de salida digital basada en tecnologia BUS PC 104, ya tengo el Hardware hecho pero me falta el software, cualquier información me seria muy util, ademas tengo la tarjeta montada en un protoboard que se puede conectar al bus EISA de 32 Pines. 
Gracias


----------



## lalosoft (Feb 17, 2006)

> Necesito información sobre como instalar una tarjeta de salida digital basada en tecnologia BUS PC 104




¿Necesitas el PINOUT del PC104 ?


----------

